# In search of the perfect car



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

TT actually is almost a perfect car, but it lacks of space and it's not really practical.

I was wondering if there is a car with those specs:
-at least 150bhp (preferably 250+)
-rust-free (galvanized steel or aluminium)
-below 3000ccm (if it's more than 3000ccm, then it had to be made before 1990, may even be 1995 if it's really rare)
-unusual (attractive)
-has airbags
-preferably petrol, can be diesel if it's less than 2000ccm.
-reliable
-European/American
-cheap (up to 5 grand, may be 7-8 if it's really good)

It would be my daily driver, and I'd keep the TT as a weekend toy.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

I would say a mk5 golf gti for that money


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

p1tse said:


> I would say a mk5 golf gti for that money


Or save a bit of cash and get a mk4


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bago47 said:


> TT actually is almost a perfect car, but it lacks of space and it's not really practical.
> 
> I was wondering if there is a car with those specs:
> -at least 150bhp (preferably 250+)
> ...


" Lacks space " !!!!! What a rediculous statment !!!!!!! That is like buying a black hat and then saying " I wish it was white " !!!! ,,,, a TT is a TT , not a bloody transit ,,, if you want a transit then go buy a transit !!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" Perfect car " ? ,,,,,,,,, mid engined mk1 TT 8)


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sounds like you would be better off with a decent size hot hatch

Focus st, Astra vxr or civic type r to name a few! Just as fun as a tt but quicker with much more space and practicality

Lots out there for your 8 grand but 5 grand isn't going to buy you much in comparison of the above


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

roddy said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> > TT actually is almost a perfect car, but it lacks of space and it's not really practical.
> ...


By saying "lacks of space" I didn't mean that I need 7 seats, just that's not enough boot space to fit lpg...


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Bago47 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > By saying "lacks of space" I didn't mean that I need 7 seats, just that's not enough boot space to fit lpg...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Fit lpg in a TT, you cannot be serious? This has to be a wind up [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

LPG , great idea


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mondeo?

MK4 golf :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Mazda 6.
Hoggy.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I do a bit of bangernomics for my daily thrash, did the mundano thing for sub 5k about 3 years ago, was the older shape one, and was ok till the injectors stopped working in the fast lane of the motorway !

then i bought a mk4 golf tdi, and have to say touch wood and 25k in, its far better than the Mundano in both economy, performance (relative) and comfort, i would also argue its better built than the mk5 GTI i had a few years ago

the great thing is with these cars is you can leave them anywhere, park next to anything and not have to worry, for sub 5k i think the golf is a good bet just get the 130 model for reliabilty, and bank the change


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MK4 is universally renowned as the worst car in history but have to agree it more reliable than the MK5 (doesnt mean its a plus)..
Dynamic from the flintstones and looks to match - if any car is mundane its the golf with its cabin to cure insomnia.

I'd rather have a pedal bike.
Old style A4/6?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Haha lets face it most if the VAG range with the exception of a few are dull to drive


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

BAMTT said:


> Haha lets face it most if the VAG range with the exception of a few are dull to drive


You could make the same comment about most manufacturer's range.


----------



## Jordan282 (Sep 21, 2012)

Passat cc!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Jordan282 said:


> Passat cc!


 :lol: :lol: 
is it april the first?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Bago47 said:


> TT actually is almost a perfect car, but it lacks of space and it's not really practical.
> 
> I was wondering if there is a car with those specs:
> -at least 150bhp (preferably 250+)
> ...


Personally, if I was buying something cheap as a weekday commuter, I'd just spend a couple of grand on an old 7-series and use the rest of the money for petrol. It'd be like driving a V8 armchair to work and you'd have no depreciation to worry about.

Make sure you factor depreciation into any running cost calculations. I think a lot of people are put off buying a big old luxo-barge because of the mpg, not realising they'll lose even more money in depreciation on a newer, more economic car.


----------

